# Liturgical Baptist?



## Particular Baptist (Sep 1, 2010)

I found this article, by a Catholic clergyman, who states that Protestantism is breaking down and becoming more Anglicanized, in that there is not as defined boundaries as to what is a Baptist, a Methodist, a Lutheran, etc. Also, he talks about how many Evangelical churches are adopting liturgy into worship services. I think he actually makes a few interesting statements.



> This Blog Linked From Here Links
> This Blog
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 1, 2010)

Check out this baptist church's worship order:

Harmony Ridge Baptist Church / Welcome


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Check out this baptist church's worship order:
> 
> Harmony Ridge Baptist Church / Welcome


 
Wow, that is well laid out. No guesswork about what is going on there.


----------



## Philip (Sep 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Check out this baptist church's worship order:
> 
> Harmony Ridge Baptist Church / Welcome


 
I've seen the same practiced in plenty of Presbyterian churches that weren't of a particularly "high church" bent. I once looked up the English translations of the sung portions of the mass and realized that I was familiar with all of them from various reformed bodies I've worshiped with. In my opinion, there's nothing any more "high church" about the Nicene Creed, the _Gloria Patri_, or the _Kyrie_ than there is about _A Mighty Fortress_ or the RPCNA psalter.


----------



## student ad x (Sep 1, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Check out this baptist church's worship order:
> 
> Harmony Ridge Baptist Church / Welcome


 

Praise God for Harmony Ridge.......... now if there were a Particular Baptist Church this 'spot on' in my neck of the woods, I'd be home!


----------

